# The full spec of my R34 revealed for the first time



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

Hi everyone.

This is the spec of my car as it stands today, a couple of the parts are still to be fitted but within a week they will all be on.

Will be mapping again next week, so far we have achieved 565bhp at the wheels @ 1.2bar.


Sumo Power HKS Nissan Skyline GTR 34 

Engine / Power Unit Specification 

R34 Skyline Non V Spec RB26 engine, 2.6Ltrs

R33 Block
HKS Billet Crank
HKS Billet Rods
HKS Forged Pistons / Rings
HKS Oil Pump
HKS Valve Springs
HKS Camshafts ( Step 2 ) 280 duration Inlet and Exh.
HKS Cam Pulleys
HKS Billet Fuel Rail
HKS Fuel Pressure Regulator
HKS 28/35 Turbines – 2 X
HKS Exhaust Manifold
HKS External Wastegate – 2 X
HKS Downpipes
HKS SPF Induction
HKS Twin Power Ignition Amplifier
HKS Racing Pro Spark Plugs, R50.
HKS Racing Type SSQV Blow Off Valve – 2 X
HKS Drag Crank Damper Pulley Kit
HKS Triple Plate Clutch – Dog Box spline type
HKS Intercooler Hard Pipe Kit
HKS GT Type Intercooler
HKS Airflow Meter replacement pipe kit
HKS Steel Head Gasket, 1.2mm Drag Gasket
HKS Inlet and Exhaust Gaskets
HKS Oil Cooler System
HKS Billet Oil Filler Cap
HKS In Tank Fuel Pump ( Feeding Swirl Pot )
HKS Drag Spec 1000ps Stainless/Titanium Exhaust System
HKS Fan Controller
HKS EVC 4 Boost Controller
GT-ART Tuned Cylinder Head Modification
GT-ART Ported Inlet Plenum
GT-ART (HKS) Ported Exhaust Manifold
GT-ART Oil Baffles
GT-ART Block Modification
GT-ART Clutch Modification
GT-ART Oil Catch Tank and Lines
GT-ART Fuel Line System (Goodridge)
GT-ART Fuel Swirl Pot
ARC Prestige Radiator kit with swirl pots and piping/head /plenum cooling kit
Sard 1000cc injectors – 6x
Nismo Main Crank Bearings
Nismo Cambelt
Nismo N1 Water Pump
Nismo Thermostat
JUN Main Head Stud Kit
Trust Sump Extension / Pickup Kit
Electric Radiator Fan
Bosch Motorsport External Fuel Pumps – 2x
NEO / Motul 10/40 Engine Oil
R33 Nissan Oil Filter
Sumo Power Intercooler Fan Conversion
Sumo Power Stainless Steel Engine Breather Pipe
Sumo Power Decat Pipe
CPL Racing NOS Progressively Controlled , 10lb bottle , remote open and purge kit
CPL Racing Co2 intercooler spray cooling kit, 5lb bottle, remote operation
Transmission and Running Gear

HKS 6 Speed Dogbox, H Pattern
HKS Front Driveshafts
HKS Rear Driveshafts
HKS Hipermax II Adjustable Suspension and HKS Drag Suspension
Nismo Carbon Fibre Prop Shaft
Cusco 1.5 way Diff 
Cusco 2 way Diff
Alcon 6 Pot and 4 pot Front Brake/Disc Conversion
Ikea Formula Traction Adjuster Rods
Ikea Formula Camber Correction Kit ( Front )
Ikea Formula Camber Correction Kit ( Rear )
Ikea Formula Rear Diff Spacers
Ikea Formula Centre Roll Adjusters
Trust Front Diff Extension 
Pagid ‘Blue’ Front Pads
Pagid ‘ Black’ Rear Pads
Nismo Brake Lines
NEO / Motul Brake Fluid
NEO / Motul Transfer and Diff Fluid
NEO / Motul Gearbox Fluid
Dunlop 'SP Super Sport Race ' tyres – 285/35/18 – 4 x
Hoosier Drag Radials – 4x

Exterior and Interior

Do-Luck Bodykit Complete ( wings, bonnet, bumpers, side skirts )
Do-Luck Double-Six Wheels
Do-Luck Floor Support Bars
Do-Luck Rear Tension Set
Do-Luck Rear Cross Bar
Do-Luck Carbon Rear Lamp Covers
Tomei Headlamp Airvent Conversion
Sumo Rear Drag Wing ( Carbon )
Somberg Rear Carbon Bootlid
Nismo Carbon Side Trims
Nismo Front and Side Indicator Set
Kenwood DVD/CD/TV System
R34 UK Black Leather Trim
Nismo MFD2 Computer
Nismo 320mph Clock Set
HKS Billet 6 Speed Dogbox gearknob
HKS Chrono Gauge Set – 5 X gauges
HKS Mixture Controller
HKS Graphic Control Computer – 2x
HKS Knock Meter
HKS F Con V Pro ECU
HKS Kansai Rear Wing
HKS Kansai Front Strut Brace
Pivot Shift Lamp

Just a little list , lol.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Very impressive...but is the Nismo carbon prop shaft off a 400R?


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

****! Mighty impressive!! 

Whats one of these then"Sumo Power Intercooler Fan Conversion" ? 

Howsie

PS. Andy, I thought you would have been able to afford better than flat pack suspension.


----------



## R34Nismo (Oct 3, 2002)

nice spec Andy, keep up the good work, keep focus and head down.


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

well done with car roll on when shes got nos it will be real weapon then a road going scud 


lee

p.s when can i book me ride as loved it last time you should start charging for blasts in the 34 is beter than thorpe park and alton towers put together


----------



## ColinM (Sep 29, 2002)

"HKS Chrono Gauge Set – 5 X gauges" sounds interesting, can we see a pic of the interior dash ?


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Must take you ages to get car insurance when they ask if "the vehicle has been modified in any way" !!!!


----------



## weka (Jul 3, 2001)

> Nismo 320mph Clock Set


???


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

I saw that clock set when his car was featured in Japanese Performance. The revs on the dial goes up to 12000rpm or something, if memory serves me correctly. I don't know what the car's actual redline is. It is also a nismo dial kit.

Two issues I have:

Why did you opt for an R33 block?
And you said full list, but then you said that that is just a little list, lol.


----------



## phatty (May 18, 2002)

I hate it when people bodge things together  why not just spend a coupla bob and do things properly?

























 nice spec andy  I pressume the 1.5way goes front and 2way rear? how does this effect handling under engine braking?


----------



## johnnyTightlips (Jun 17, 2003)

Now call me stupid, but why has he got a spec like that and "only" got 565 BHP. Id there any particular reason why this is? Great spec anyway.

harry


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

*OK, Stupid*



johnnyTightlips said:


> *Now call me stupid, but why has he got a spec like that and "only" got 565 BHP. Id there any particular reason why this is?*


 That's an @ the wheels figure, it does not take into account transmission losses, which would have to be estimated.


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Questions and Answers*

Hi,

Howsie - Fan Conversion.

This is the fan used for the airconditioning radiator. We removed the airconditioning to make way for the drag damper pulleys on the front of the engine. The fan that sits on the front of me aircon rad has been re-wired and relocated onto the rear of the hotside of the intercooler. When sitting on the line boiling up the intercoolers temp, the fan sucks cold air through the intercooler to reduce the intercooler temperature on the hot side meaning it will be and is colder on the cool side. Combined with the co2 spray which also sprays onto the intercooler is also drags the co2 through at the same time. This gives me more power from a launch from the word go. Simple but effective, the MFD2 tells me so!

Colin, Chrono's they are one of the items being installed this week. We have made a special mould to take the five gauges, they are mounted on the top of the windscreen inside, the are covered up from the outside by my sunstrip sticker so they are not visible from the outside and look like an aeroplane ****pit at night, they have come out really good. The Chrono gauges were installed to give further clarification of the temps and pressures from the engine which are given out by the MFD as it is not as accurate as I would have hoped. All sensors for the new gauges are run independently of the stock sensors so I now have two sets of readings, the Chronos are giving more accurate readings over the MFD2. I can post up pictures when they are in the car.

Daz, shuuuuushhh. 

Weka, Yep, gonna try and wind it right round, best I can hope for is only 229mph though @ 9000 rpm, thats the limit of the HKS dogbox 

LSR, Little list - was a joke my friend, there are more other little parts but not worth mentioning, the parts listed are the ones that make the car do what it does and will. Why R33 block?, well my old R34 one had gone pourus otherwise I would have used that one. The R33 one was used as it was an old block from my R33, it had done over 100000 miles had 500bhp and was well seasoned and reliable. I didnt buy an N1 or R32 race block as it would be new and not seasoned, therefore decided this was the way to go as I knew the part so well so rebored it and cleaned it up.

The redline or RPM limit is now set at 9600 rpm. This limit is the limit for the camshafts as they are still only step 2. My shift light comes on at 9200 rpm which gives me a little time to notice the light and change gear before getting to the limit of 9600rpm. The car is still under monster pulling power at this rpm.

Phatty, Diffs, well, theres a funny thing, I havent had too much chance to get the car out of shape just recently as we have all been busy working on it, I have only done about 200ish miles since the diffs. First impressions are that that are very clonky and noisey at very slow speed when cornering, ie parking, almost like having square wheels fitted is the best likening to it I suppose as the car only wants to go in a straight line. Once the car steps out its lots of fun as it stays there. It has changed the car completely as it doesnt react like a normal GTR anymore, a whole new experience, all for the better but not without sacrifice as its a bit of a race car feeling now instead of comfort.


----------



## phatty (May 18, 2002)

and thats at 1.2 bar, u can boost to 2bar


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Power*



johnnyTightlips said:


> *Now call me stupid, but why has he got a spec like that and "only" got 565 BHP. Id there any particular reason why this is? Great spec anyway.
> 
> harry *


Harry, as Jason said this figure is at the wheels. The ESTIMATED flywheel figure on Dyno Dynamics rolling road is 773bhp. This is at 1.2bar of boost. The turbos can handle 2.1 bar of boost, if you look in the HKS catalogue the two turbos combined are rated to 720bhp on full boost. We have 50bhp more at 1.2bar. Soon we will map somewhere between 1.5-2.1bar to achieve the disired 890bhp I have in mind. Then we will add NOS.

Its all fun.


----------



## phatty (May 18, 2002)

Cheers for the reply andy, I have a Nismo 1.5way SSS diff in my S14, and that has ruined my rear subframe bush's in 2 months, it skips the inside wheel when turning sharply in the dry, like "chirp chirp chirp"  I dread to think what it's like with 1 front and 1 rear, I imagine if the Cusco diffs are as tightly packed as the Nismo, u will to some extent suffer torque steer in the 1st couple of gears, could be fun


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2003)

Dirk Diggler said:


> *
> Ikea Formula Traction Adjuster Rods
> Ikea Formula Camber Correction Kit ( Front )
> Ikea Formula Camber Correction Kit ( Rear )
> ...


Must find a local ikea now and shop for some performance mods. LOL


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Diffs*

Yes I am king of torque steer, rather interesting, starting one side of the road and fighting to return to that side of the road after pulling the pin. Its an experience, trust me 

Graham, yes sorry, Ikeah, wouldnt be much kop if they were made from pine wood with a trendy purple fabric draped over them, lol.


Just emailed some pictures of the car on the dyno @ G Force to Jason O, hopefully if hes not drunk ( as all scots are ) he will post em up for me. Pictures taken a week prior to TOTB.

Chris (G Force) & Gary (GT-aRt) on the dyno
Engine Bay 
Headlamp / Air Intake 
L to R - Dom (HKS), Rob (SUMO), Chris (G Force) and Gary (GT-aRt)


> This picture was taken at 1.30am after just learning that we split a boost pipe we couldnt fix there and then. The faces tell the story after 16 hours at G Force meddling in one way and another ( not all on the dyno of course ) for such a simple thing to stop us running the next step to 1.5bar and 76 fuel. What a mental day from start to finish.


----------



## johnnyTightlips (Jun 17, 2003)

Apologise. Now u put it like that andy, its gonna be (well allready is) fookin quick!! have fun on ya birthday party.

harry


----------



## volvo fl10 (Jun 7, 2003)

Andy



WoW
for want of a better word  . well done and good luck with the last bits of the jigsaw 

interesting thing would be to know what percentage of the car is still original LOL 
and NO i dont expect you to work it out  
simon v


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2003)




----------



## John Lowe (Feb 20, 2002)

> I didnt buy an N1 or R32 race block as it would be new and not seasoned,



Anybody vant to buy a nice engine, ...Tell you vat, I trade you my N1 block and you start oll over again, but I takes the bits from your car and we swaps dem around a bit, so I gets the big list of tingies you got there, and the engine ting, and yous gets the N1 block ting. I keep the nice R32 body and the R34 engine ting with all the nitties and you gets the N1 block ting, I can't do fairer than that...
Have some chicken soup and matzos...help yourself...eat as much as you like...you need to build yourself up.

So, Its a deal then, I'll get my cousin Louis to do the papers.

You are a good boy and your momma loves you, why don't you call me more often.?



Uncle Julian


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Andy,
There ya go, just home from work, and sober ATM.


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Now that's what I call a modded GT-R! Great spec list, Andy. Actually, I was doing OK ticking off the parts that I have also put on but conceded towards the end. 

BTW, why do you need the Mixture controller and dual GCCs? As far as my experience goes, the F Con V Pro can adequately handle your spec and power demands. Just curious.

Cya O!


----------



## madmark1 (Mar 27, 2003)

*Wow!!!*

You certainly have put a lot of work into her Andy. She looked dam fine at TOTB2 shame the clutch went. Hope you get to kick ar$e at Santa Pod!!!!!


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

looks great no wonder rob looks Fukced in pic after 16 hours of fettling


----------



## slippyr4 (May 2, 2002)

Well, I am proud to say that I run the very same spec of oil filter


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Hipo*



hipogtr said:


> *Now that's what I call a modded GT-R! Great spec list, Andy. Actually, I was doing OK ticking off the parts that I have also put on but conceded towards the end.
> 
> BTW, why do you need the Mixture controller and dual GCCs? As far as my experience goes, the F Con V Pro can adequately handle your spec and power demands. Just curious.
> 
> Cya O! *


Micture controller and two GCC's, thats a question for Gary, lol. I know what they do, why I need two of em, god knows, that purchase was one of those ' and you will need these, get them'.


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Dino*



DCD said:


> *Very impressive...but is the Nismo carbon prop shaft off a 400R? *


Sorry, forgot to reply to you 

Its either that one or a Mines one, I cant remember which, I bought it from Shin originally ( last year ), I remember him telling me it was rated to 600ps so its probably the Mines one thinking about it. We have removed it for the time being as I dont want to break it in half on a drag launch although I have dragged it loads with 700bhp and it was/is fine. Was thinking about buying the Trust one as its rated to 1000ps but think I may go for attemping to breaking the other one first, I reckon it would make a mess though, seen/heard anyone in Japan break a carbon prop Dino/Hipo? I wonder HOW they let go when they do, dont really want to be saying ' hello' to the thing once its poked up through the cars tunnel  Obviously with everything else uprated, ie diffs and drive shafts, and the increased traction, the power will find the weakest point, I reckon it would be the carbon prop to go first, I am sure we will find out soon enough, lol.


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

nice 1000 ps sounds great bring it on 

why not just cut hole in floor for prop first before it makes its own and it wont hurt as much ??? or hey sod it just make carbon bodyshell and really kick ass ?? 

car is mad as it is is best 34 ive ever seen is so sexy front end just says move out the bloody way coming thorugh at mach 1 

lee


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: Dino*



Dirk Diggler said:


> *Sorry, forgot to reply to you
> 
> Its either that one or a Mines one, I cant remember which, I bought it from Shin originally ( last year ), I remember him telling me it was rated to 600ps so its probably the Mines one thinking about it. We have removed it for the time being as I dont want to break it in half on a drag launch although I have dragged it loads with 700bhp and it was/is fine. Was thinking about buying the Trust one as its rated to 1000ps but think I may go for attemping to breaking the other one first, I reckon it would make a mess though, seen/heard anyone in Japan break a carbon prop Dino/Hipo? I wonder HOW they let go when they do, dont really want to be saying ' hello' to the thing once its poked up through the cars tunnel  Obviously with everything else uprated, ie diffs and drive shafts, and the increased traction, the power will find the weakest point, I reckon it would be the carbon prop to go first, I am sure we will find out soon enough, lol. *


Cheers for the reply Andy. Sounds like its the Mine's one as Nismo doesn't sell one for the 34, hence my question.
I personally haven't heard of any prop-shafts going in drag cars....just drive shafts. If you do decide to upgrade to the Trust 1000PS spec one then let me know as I'd be interested in having it


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Prop*

Dino,

You have a spacer to use on an R34. My running gear is all R33 now anyway as I have the HKS Dogbox, they only produce that for the R32/R33 so I had to change the diff ratios etc.

Sure you can have it, when I break it , I will send by EMS in a small box, lol.

Carbon prop makes soooo much difference.


----------



## Brenhan (Jul 23, 2001)

when a carbon driveshaft fails , it breaks down into fibres quick , it will not damage the floor other thans brushing all the underseal and paint off . www.acpt.com make them for custom applications , and the price is not too bad .


----------



## SteveC (Jul 2, 2001)

Brenhan said:


> *when a carbon driveshaft fails , it breaks down into fibres quick , it will not damage the floor other thans brushing all the underseal and paint off . www.acpt.com make them for custom applications , and the price is not too bad . *


So in other words Andy, you'll have a hundred grandsworth of roadsweeper !!

the 800bhp broom.

nice Spec Andy, that is well impressive.

/Steve


----------



## moses (Mar 1, 2003)

brenhan do u make them for the evo 4 rs too mate

and is it stronger than the normal ones and how much for the rear 2


cheers


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

*Re: Dino*



Dirk Diggler said:


> *Was thinking about buying the Trust one as its rated to 1000ps but think I may go for attemping to breaking the other one first, I reckon it would make a mess though, seen/heard anyone in Japan break a carbon prop Dino/Hipo? *


I've not seen or heard of many Japanese drag cars running carbon prop shafts in Japan. Actually, the only one I am aware of is the Veilside R32 that did a round in the US. That car makes well over 1,000hp but only weighs in around the tonne mark. Obviously weight makes a big difference as to how long ths shaft will hold up (other things held constant) - but I don't know if Veilside have snapped their shaft yet. As Brenhan mentioned, carbon shatters so its less likely to come through the floorpan!

Cya O!


----------



## Brenhan (Jul 23, 2001)

Just to Clarify , I do not make them , A friend of mine with an R32 was looking at getting some made , and the price was very reasonable , around 1/3 of what the Japanese ones are.


----------



## kingsley (Aug 26, 2002)

*Nearside headlight duct*

Is this legal? Just wondered.

Your car looks the nuts though Andy and that's a wicked spec list. Fair play to you


----------



## Claudius (Jul 29, 2002)

Andy 

Nice spec; just one thing: what about those brake pads? Blue front and black rear sounds weird. Why is that?


----------



## Moschops (Sep 3, 2002)

That's awesome Andy and thanks for sharing it with us - it's posts like this that make this the great place it is.

Such a shame the clutch went at totb2. It'll all come together soon.

Carbon doors would shave some weight off eh?  

cheers, James.


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

Is that all.I got to the bottom of the list and thought i was half way...lol . bloody awesome mate i thought that was 1 thing that u will never reveal the full spec that is.nice.

Tony


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Moschops said:


> *That's awesome Andy and thanks for sharing it with us - it's posts like this that make this the great place it is. *


Agreed James 
Worth digging this post up after the recent falling out of various forum members.
This is the sort of spec list that most of us would only dream of.
Weird that three years ago, I would have stared at the car in awe, when I saw it at a show. Now I can go up to the owner and say hello and have a chat like an old mate 

This forum *is* a special place:smokin:


----------



## ColinM (Sep 29, 2002)

Dirk - have you got any pics of the HKS Chrono Gauge Set you were going to install ? Day and night pics would be nice to see.


----------



## Jason abz (Oct 3, 2002)

*Drops to knees , hands in the air.......*

THE MESSIAH !!!!!


----------



## GTR R34 (Oct 2, 2002)

Very cool skyline!!
What are the performache stats and the laptimes of your Skyline ??


----------

